# "Hiding" shower in the kitchen



## jani23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello all, 

I live in a flat where I have my shower in the kitchen (don't ask!). Now, the kitchen is not the biggest, and obviously having a shower in it does not exactly make it feel very homely. The problem is that the shower is right in the middle of the room, between the cooker and the kitchen cabinet, and sticks out into the room. If you sit at the kitchen table, your back is almost against the shower - so it's very intrusive.
My question now is if you have any ideas how I could 'hide' the shower a bit. The shower has plastic sliding doors, so I suppose I could tack something on them, but not sure what or how that would look. I know there are things like stickers made especially for that, but most of them are bathroom-themed - which is exactly what I would like to avoid!
I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If this is not a joke post a picture for better ansewers.


----------



## jani23 (Mar 19, 2012)

It's not a joke, I live in Berlin. Many old houses that used to have a communal shower and toilet in the backyard did not have space in the bathrooms when they were renovated and each flat got its own bathroom... so the showers were put in the kitchens. The good thing about it is that the rent is cheap.

Picture is attached - sorry about the bad lighting







. I have a new table and chairs that are not in the picture (light-coloured wood), they will essentially be where the white one is now, but even closer to the shower. In the very left corner is the fridge, barely visible in the picture. I am not crazy about the cabinet btw, but it was already in the kitchen when I moved in and I can't afford to replace it, I'm a student 
The new table can be pushed away a little towards the fridge, and the two cardboard boxes are of course not there to stay. But sadly the shower won't go away, and it;s just too intrusive...


----------



## jani23 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes, the stove is to the very right in the picture - you can only see a corner of it. It's next to the sink.
The problem with rearranging is that I can;t move shower/sink/stove or the cabinet (too heavy, plus there's so little space anywhere else in the kitchen). And the fridge has to remain where it is so it has access to a power outlet.

Your link doesn't seem to work for me- it says page not found.


----------



## jojoroberts (Apr 1, 2012)

Use "L" brackets and attach louvered style doors like a three sided box use hinges to attach the front louver to the sides and the L brackets probably like 3 to the wall. That's like 6 small screw homes (an easy fix when you move) paint the louvers in semigloss white.


----------

